
Stressed at work and trouble sleeping? It’s more serious than you think - rustoo
https://www.escardio.org/The-ESC/Press-Office/Press-releases/Stressed-at-work-and-trouble-sleeping-It-s-more-serious-than-you-think
======
spking
“They wake up at 4 o’clock in the morning to go to the toilet and come back to
bed ruminating about how to deal with work issues.”

Especially a problem for men dealing with prostate issues.

------
sethammons
"poor sleep had a 1.8-times higher risk"

Yikes.

